# Werte aus MySQL auslesen,vergleichen und mit PHP eine Grafik anzeigen lassen



## Mamph (12. Dezember 2011)

Guten Tag liebe Gemeinde,

Ich hab da eine Frage da ich im Moment nicht auf meiner Homepage weiterkomme. Wie kann ich in MySQL einen Eintrag machen, den ich immer verändern möchte? Dieser Eintrag soll per PHP ausgelesen werden und im PHP-Code soll dann verglichen werden ob dieser Werte mit einem bestimmten Wert übereinstimmt und somit soll dann eine bestimmte Grafik angezeigt werden. Leider lerne ich in der Schule nicht genug auf dem Gebiet des PHP und MyQSL. Ich habe mir schon Bücher angeschaut, werde aber leider auch nicht schlau daraus.

Wäre froh wenn mir einer helfen könnte.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Mamph


----------



## Yaslaw (12. Dezember 2011)

Vergleichen: if()

Und über das lesen und schreibe der Daten in der DB gibt es mindestens 1000und1 Lösungen/Tutorials/Anleitungen/Beispiele im WWW. 
php daten aus der datenbank auslesen

Stelle bitte konkrete Fragen zu Befehlen/Fehlern wo du nicht weiter kommst.

Sorry, ist nicht so hart gemeint wie es ev. rüber kommt. Ist nur so, dass das WWW wirklich voll von Anleitungen zu deiner Fragestellung ist. Ev hat ja jemand Lust dir trotzdem eine weitere Anleitung zu schreiben....


----------



## Maniac (12. Dezember 2011)

Das ist eine ganz normale if/else Bedingung.


```
// 1. Wert zum vergleichen
$wert1 = 5;

// MySQL-Query zum holen des wertes aus der DB
$sql = "SELECT wert FROM table WHERE id=0815";
$query = mysql_query($sql);
$row = mysql_fetch_row($query);

if($row['wert'] == $wert1){
      // werte sind gleich
}else{
     // werte sind nicht gleich
}
```


----------



## tombe (12. Dezember 2011)

Also einen Eintrag machst du entweder mit INSERT (wenn neuer Datensatz) oder mit UPDATE (wenn bestehender Datensatz verändert wurde)


```
INSERT INTO tabelle (feld1, feld2, feld3) VALUES ('wert1', 'wert2', 'wert3')

UPDATE tabelle SET feld1 = 'wert1', feld2 = 'wert2' WHERE feld3 = 'wert3'
```

Wie es mit dem Verlgeichen aussieht, kann ich so nicht sagen da ich nicht weiß wo der Vergleichswert herkommt.

Zeig mal ein bisschen was von dem was du schon versucht hast, dann kann man dir da einen Tipp geben wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Mamph (14. Dezember 2011)

Na ich wollte mir nur eben mal den Wert aus der Datenbank anzeigen lassen, doch er zeigt mir garnichts an.
<?php
 include('./database.inc.php');
  $connection = mysql_connect($db['host'],$db['uid'],$db['pwd']);
  if($connection)
  {    
    if(mysql_select_db($db['db']))
    {
      $sql = "SELECT * FROM `Warnung`";
      $result = mysql_query($sql);
      $row = mysql_fetch_row($result);
	  print( $result['Warnung']);
  }
?>


----------



## Maniac (14. Dezember 2011)

mysql_fetch_row() liefert dir genau einen Datensatz, diesen musst du mit einer WHERE-Bedingung im SELECT definieren. Wenn du alle Datensätze der Tabelle holen möchtest, dann kannst du

mysql_fetch_array()
mysql_fetch_assoc()
mysql_fetch_array()

verwenden. Diese musst du aber dann in einer Schleife durchlaufen.


```
while($row = mysql_fetch_array($result)){
   echo $row['faldname']."<br />";
}
```

Um Fehlermeldungen zu erhalten solltest du folgendes Verwenden:

```
$result = mysql_query($sql) or die ('MySQL-Error: '. mysql_error());
```


----------

